# psyBNC Source



## surrender (22. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit! 

Ich möchte aus gegebenem Anlass den /bvhost Command umbennenen, damit meine User den vHost nicht wechseln können.
Wie stelle ich das an? Ich finde beim besten Willen nicht, wo die Commands festgelegt sind.


Mit freundlichem Gruß,


Johannes


----------

